# Alpine H650 review



## 106diablogti (Nov 25, 2007)

This is my second attempt at Imprint based technology, I previously had an Alpine 9887 and ran it with Imprint enabled. The sound was lacking in the 
mid bass / sub bass region and I wasn't happy overall as it sounded very synthetic and flat with copious amounts of floor noise!

Anyway I bought a Pioneer P9 and DEQ and have lived with that for a while. Now I have a new car I didn't want to faff around setting up a new system 
so have moved back to Imprint.

My current system consists of:-

DLS Nobelium 6inch Mids
DLS Nobelium Tweeters
Genesis Profile 6x9 Subs (Running IB, this is a temporary fix until i fit my Aliante in a custom enclosure) 
Genesis Series 3 Dual Mono
Genesis Series 3 4 Channel

DLS Mids running off the Dual Mono 
DLS Tweeters & subs off 4 channel

The car is a VW Corrado G60, tweeters are mounted in stock locations on top of the dash, Mids are in custom enclosures on the doors cards.

I wired up the tweeter amp to FRONT 1 L&R on the H650, Mids are running off FRONT 2 L&R, REAR L&R aren't being used & finally subs off the sub 
output.

When prompted to enter the lowest crossover point for the Tweeters I set a very conservative 4khz (I realise the tweeters can play down to 1khz but 
thought I'd play it safe to start with)

With regards to the amp gains all were set to the lowest setting (these were scoped and a perfect match to the P9, no clipping at all).

I left the Aux input gain knob on the H650 on the lowest setting.


I followed the instructions as per the imprint hints & tips, especially where to take the readings from as per :- 
Re: Alpine CDA-9887 Imprint - Crutchfield Community

I took 5 readings in total in this order :-

Drivers seat
Middle of rear seats
Passenger seat front
Drivers seat (closest to window but still remaining in the seat)
Drivers seat (Closest to centre console but still remaining in the seat)

After the readings had been taken I had a chance to select the target curve, I went for the curve with the most bass compensation available (bass 
compensation 3 + Imprint).

These are the before and after curves.










Well I must admit I'm very impressed with the results. The sound stage is great, tonally it sounds balanced and has plenty of mid bass / sub bass.

The mids have been crossed over at 120hz & the subs running IB at 60hz according to the calibration file. I wasn't expecting earth shaking bass from 
the 6x9s but the sound seems very full.

Oh and no floor noise at all, with the P9 at full volume it still sounds very natural. The volume is a bit lower that my previous active set-up but 
plenty loud enough. I think I will scope the H650 and tweak the Aux input adjustment until it clips to see if I can get more output but still retain 
a floor noise free sound.


----------



## d3n13d (May 23, 2008)

I have had a similar experience with the h650. good review.
Andrew


----------



## arby (Mar 19, 2009)

on the graphs above, can i assume that the vertical scale is dB, or is that asking too much of alpine?! i'm running the same measurements and i have trough to peaks of 1-2 'graph units' in my output before MultEQ is implemented, if that corresponds to 1-2dB then i'm very happy, but i secretly doubt the scale is correct, anyone shed any light on this?


----------

